# Can I add to my CPP contributions for last year?



## Multigrain (11 mo ago)

My employment income wasnt high enough to contribute Max CPP for 2021. I did receive company stock Jan 01, 2021 which I sold and have to pay taxes on as income. There was no CPP contributions from the stock when sold. I dont have the full amount of Max CPP contribution years in to receive maximum CPP benefits. Can I add to my CPP contributions for tax year 2021 before I do my taxes for 2021. If so how would I make the extra contributions. Thanks.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Multigrain said:


> My employment income wasnt high enough to contribute Max CPP for 2021. I did receive company stock Jan 01, 2021 which I sold and have to pay taxes on as income. There was no CPP contributions from the stock when sold. I dont have the full amount of Max CPP contribution years in to receive maximum CPP benefits. Can I add to my CPP contributions for tax year 2021 before I do my taxes for 2021. If so how would I make the extra contributions. Thanks.


CPP is tied to salary income only.


----------



## Multigrain (11 mo ago)

Thank you sir. Appreciate the information.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

afulldeck said:


> CPP is tied to salary income only.


That should read salary and/or self-employed earnings. If you had legitimate self-employed earnings you could pay CPP contributions on those earnings and you could add those to your salary to reach the maximum. I wouldn't necessarily recommend that as a good use of your money, but it's possible at least (really mandatory if you have net self-employed earnings).


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Dogger1953 said:


> That should read salary and/or self-employed earnings. If you had legitimate self-employed earnings you could pay CPP contributions on those earnings and you could add those to your salary to reach the maximum. I wouldn't necessarily recommend that as a good use of your money, but it's possible at least (really mandatory if you have net self-employed earnings).


True. Thanks for that.....


----------



## Multigrain (11 mo ago)

Thanks for that extra info. I have no self employed earnings.


----------

